# Does anyone have suggestions for cute, lightly sexual books/comics/etc with half-dragon women? [details in post]



## Chochmah (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi. So, I just made this account and a related one on FA itself. I admit a healthy amount of trepidation. I worry about whether others would find this (I feel like that is unlikely, I took precautions, but that only does so much to mollify me). I am, frankly, embarrassed by my desire for what I described above - I can't shake the idea that I'm a pervert who thinks about sex too much. I guess my desire won out here, though not easily.

I bring this up so you have a better idea where I'm coming from. I am interested in a fairly specific kind of sexual story that I suspect this community would be able to help me find, possibly on FA and possibly in a more general sense. I don't believe I consider myself part of the community, but I guess I do have some things in common. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

And yes, before you carry on: I know. If you think I'm horrible for asking for this, that it's sexist or womanizing or just disgusting... No need to tell me in that case. I know. You don't have to tell me to be ashamed, right ahead of you.

The stories I am looking for would include:


Gorgeous young women who are part dragon. Things I would enjoy include some scales, tails, wings, maybe fangs, possibly lightly snouted or with skin color that does not exist among humans, and other such things, but still recognizably human-ish. (bonus points for human hair, and particularly... *deep breath* particularly some hair down there would be great. If you are familiar with Indrys and Vygo, that's the sort of thing I have in mind, though maybe just a little more human.


Significant (whatever that means to you) amounts of those dragon women being nude. In particular I enjoy what I call either "innocent sexuality" or "proud nudity". Maybe she bathes in front of a friend because she trusts them, maybe she strips off in public because she doesn't give a damn, maybe she goes to a bathhouse and lets one of the fellow housegoers feel her up a little bit. Something like that. It's not super duper lusty and more appreciative, and any time things get particularly heated up I would hope there is some emotional connection, not just physical.


A relative lack of hardcore sexual stuff. It doesn't have to be totally absent but I'm not interested in full on sex. The stuff up above describes sexual situations and things that get toward foreplay but actual, well, that, just doesn't interest me that much. So preferably not too much of that. I think it's almost a given anything that hits the other requests probably has at least a little, though, and that's okay.


No assault or rape or other sexual violence. I would want everything involved to be consentual. If a dragon lady strips in front of a friend in a mild seduction attempt, and they aren't interested, that is respected.


Preferably in written form, not comic form. When it comes to things like this I find my imagination runs wild and I would prefer that. If I have the ability to freely imagine the characters as I would like to and add whatever bits I enjoy in my head, that would be my preference. That is harder if the characters are drawn as my imagination is narrowed to how they are drawn. However I am still interested in other media since I suspect this is way too specific already.

So, well, there you have it. I... *breathes deeply* I'm putting myself on the line a little bit with this. It was hard for me to write and request. I hope this isn't too unacceptable. If you have any ideas, I'd be very, very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 31, 2021)

Now now, no need for all these disclaimers... We're all at least a bit twisted around these parts! 

Regarding your request, it's not _exactly_ what you ask for. But this artist specializes in cute, scantily clad dragon gals:








						Userpage of Yasmil -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

╭━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━★★★━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━╮. . trusted-artists. . My pages:. DeviantArt(url) ★ PicartoTV(url) ★ Twitter(url) ★ Queue ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



Check her out, hopefully her works can be up your alley!


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 31, 2021)

Well, this is a manga and anime so i don't think it covers all of your points, but if you want sexy innocent half dragons, the best possible choice is... quite literaly, Dragon half XD









						Dragon Half Chapter 1 : King Sivas Scheme - Mangakakalot.com
					

An RPG-ish gag manga about a half-dragon-half-human girl whose love for a popular idol/dragon-slayer leads her on a quest to find a potion that will make her fully human. Which of course leads her and her friends in a quest to defeat the terrible Demon Lord Azatodeth.




					mangakakalot.com


----------



## Chochmah (Jan 31, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Now now, no need for all these disclaimers... We're all at least a bit twisted around these parts!
> 
> Regarding your request, it's not _exactly_ what you ask for. But this artist specializes in cute, scantily clad dragon gals:
> 
> ...


I know the disclaimers are not strictly necessary. They were more for me, if that makes sense? Like I have to put them there because it puts my own heart at ease. I don't know if that is something you can relate to, but I wasn't kidding when I said it was hard to write out. I paused several times, knowing what words were next but "unable" to move my hands to press the keys, and at some point I remember almost tearing up. This is a part of me I am having a very hard time learning to accept and putting those disclaimers makes it easier somehow, because at least I acknowledged it...? I know that is not really sensible logic but that is how I feel.

Whatever the case: Damn. Yasmil's art is excellent and her Midnight character is gorgeous. That's the sort of thing I am looking for - you're right, not quite exactly what I want, but that is indeed a gorgeous nude dragon lady that I very much appreciate. Thank you.

I will say, finding _exactly_ what I am looking for is probably hard if not impossible. It's extremely specific and particular to my tastes, such that I can't imagine very many other people share them. In all truth it might be something I have to create myself. I've done some writing of that sort which can be found dotted on a couple places in the web, but I kind of wish I  had kept to myself. True indulgence of what I have described and possibly posting it here (perhaps including the stuff I have already written...?) for others to enjoy, would be another step entirely and I don't think I'm ready for that, and perhaps might never be. But ah well, you weren't here for a monologue.

Thank you for the suggestion of Yasmil - she's excellent.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 31, 2021)

Chochmah said:


> I know the disclaimers are not strictly necessary. They were more for me, if that makes sense? Like I have to put them there because it puts my own heart at ease. I don't know if that is something you can relate to, but I wasn't kidding when I said it was hard to write out. I paused several times, knowing what words were next but "unable" to move my hands to press the keys, and at some point I remember almost tearing up. This is a part of me I am having a very hard time learning to accept and putting those disclaimers makes it easier somehow, because at least I acknowledged it...? I know that is not really sensible logic but that is how I feel.
> 
> Whatever the case: Damn. Yasmil's art is excellent and her Midnight character is gorgeous. That's the sort of thing I am looking for - you're right, not quite exactly what I want, but that is indeed a gorgeous nude dragon lady that I very much appreciate. Thank you.
> 
> ...


I can relate a lot to what you say. I was like this too. Gradually and slowly, it got better. I'm still not free of "scars" that in my case the strict religious upbringing left on me, but I'm trying to spread some positivity for harmless little erotic preferences wherever I can!

I'm happy that Yasmil's works are so much to your liking. I recalled another artist, she has enormous amount of very varied art but some dragon ladies can be found there too:








						Userpage of Saterina -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

╭━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━╮. ABOUT. ╰━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━╯. Hello, I am Sat and welcome to my gallery on FA =). My english isn't good enough ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I agree with you, that if you can't exactly find the kind of material that you want, you need to create it yourself. If you do, drop me a link! I'm very much into "innocent sexuality"/"proud nudity" in my own art. Actually, now I feel like working on some dragon ladies art myself, too bad that I won't be at home for a month more...


----------



## Chochmah (Jan 31, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I can relate a lot to what you say. I was like this too. Gradually and slowly, it got better. I'm still not free of "scars" that in my case the strict religious upbringing left on me, but I'm trying to spread some positivity for harmless little erotic preferences wherever I can!
> 
> I'm happy that Yasmil's works are so much to your liking. I recalled another artist, she has enormous amount of very varied art but some dragon ladies can be found there too:
> 
> ...


It's a tough one for me, a little hard to describe. I am religious - not "was raised religious", though that is also true. I myself have religious beliefs. In fact my username here is named after a religious concept. While those beliefs don't directly say "thou shalt not enjoy niche erotic fiction" there is still definitely a conflict. But there are secular reasons too, and... I dunno. It's difficult and I don't overmuch suspect I am ever going to get over it. I'm trying to imagine the case at some point in the future where I am in a long and committed relationship and trying to figure out how to explain that I would enjoy my SO putting on fake dragon wings in bed (I admit I'm now chuckling).

As far as creating things myself... well, it would definitely have to be written in that case. On a good day I can maybe draw a stick figure or two. I simply do not have any drawing ability. Writing, though, I can do reasonably well. I'm no professional but I can make it work. Like I said, I have some writings. I am not comfortable posting them here - they are, as noted, dotted around the internet (except for one I decided was for me alone) but somehow posting them to a furry site feels like a whole other level from posting them to a generic erotica site.

If you are truly interested, I could DM you the ones I am willing to share (there is only the one I have really chosen to keep to myself). I do rather want feedback and, if I am to be honest, I will probably get better feedback here than anywhere else. They are a little more explicit and lewd than that which I described above. But I would need a large number of promises about them never ever ever ever ever being shared or identified as related to me, ever ever ever period.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 1, 2021)

I hope one day you find the confidence to post your works, even if it's under a completely different username/penname. I personally don't find interest in these themes/topics, but I find it refreshing when I stumble across a user with a broad vocabulary. 

Would you say your interest is more of a... 'monster girl' type? 
Or something like This? 

I don't know anyone that has a lot of content like this, but if it helps to better/narrow down your search...


----------



## Chochmah (Feb 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hope one day you find the confidence to post your works, even if it's under a completely different username/penname. I personally don't find interest in these themes/topics, but I find it refreshing when I stumble across a user with a broad vocabulary.
> 
> Would you say your interest is more of a... 'monster girl' type?
> Or something like This?
> ...


Of those two I'd say the monster girl has more appeal to me by a wide margin. Having said that I think that comes down to the particular pieces of art itself in this case, not a general sense of which is more appealing in general. I would say in general I would go for the monster girls first, but I think that a slight middle ground is nice as well (monster girl with _a few_ more animal features, but not so many as the second linked picture).

I have to say, though, that first picture is certainly gorgeous.

Thank you for your reassurance. By "broad vocabulary" do you mean a broader sense of what is sexually appealing to them as per what I am asking about now, or literally that I have a good vocabulary?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 1, 2021)

Chochmah said:


> Thank you for your reassurance. By "broad vocabulary" do you mean a broader sense of what is sexually appealing to them as per what I am asking about now, or literally that I have a good vocabulary?



You just seem to have a good vocabulary! And a bit of character!
I guess I'm just a bit nerdy when it comes to that kinda thing. Don't mind me. 

I don't know who drew this or if it's a part of an actual but...
That's probably about all I can find. I feel like artists need to come up with these subgenres like they do with music.


----------



## Chochmah (Feb 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You just seem to have a good vocabulary! And a bit of character!
> I guess I'm just a bit nerdy when it comes to that kinda thing. Don't mind me.
> 
> I don't know who drew this or if it's a part of an actual but...
> That's probably about all I can find. I feel like artists need to come up with these subgenres like they do with music.


Ha. I enjoy seeing a nice variety of words too. Curiously, for me it is almost a way to deal with nervousness - I get very erudite if I'm super nervous. Thus, I suppose, my high vocabulary here. I don't always talk like this but depending on my mood, as it were.

I will say, the image is cute, but, admittedly, not really "sexy" in any real fashion. I admit, I was at once very nervous about asking and yet I was actually quite certain that what I was looking for _must_ be around and that if anyone knew about it they'd be here. But perhaps not.

One day perhaps I'll work up the courage to post stuff here. Maybe not far in the future, even. But, well, it's a frightening prospect, for more reasons than just putting creativity out there for people to potentially tear down.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 3, 2021)

Chochmah said:


> It's a tough one for me, a little hard to describe. I am religious - not "was raised religious", though that is also true. I myself have religious beliefs. In fact my username here is named after a religious concept. While those beliefs don't directly say "thou shalt not enjoy niche erotic fiction" there is still definitely a conflict. But there are secular reasons too, and... I dunno. It's difficult and I don't overmuch suspect I am ever going to get over it. I'm trying to imagine the case at some point in the future where I am in a long and committed relationship and trying to figure out how to explain that I would enjoy my SO putting on fake dragon wings in bed (I admit I'm now chuckling).
> 
> As far as creating things myself... well, it would definitely have to be written in that case. On a good day I can maybe draw a stick figure or two. I simply do not have any drawing ability. Writing, though, I can do reasonably well. I'm no professional but I can make it work. Like I said, I have some writings. I am not comfortable posting them here - they are, as noted, dotted around the internet (except for one I decided was for me alone) but somehow posting them to a furry site feels like a whole other level from posting them to a generic erotica site.
> 
> If you are truly interested, I could DM you the ones I am willing to share (there is only the one I have really chosen to keep to myself). I do rather want feedback and, if I am to be honest, I will probably get better feedback here than anywhere else. They are a little more explicit and lewd than that which I described above. But I would need a large number of promises about them never ever ever ever ever being shared or identified as related to me, ever ever ever period.


Well, it's easy to imagine that the reasons for such "blockades" can be very different. But then, the result can be similar. So I go, trying to spread some positivity, regardless of reasons.

About showing me your works: if you wish to do so you can be absolutely sure that I won't do anything with them against your will. Not only not reposting them anywhere (I don't do such copyright infringements anyway) but I can keep matters absolutely secret, not even mentioning anything to anyone. I'm not a gossiper and I have no problem keeping secrets, no urge to spread them around.

About feedback though, I wonder how much of it I can offer in a useful way. I'm not a writer myself. I wish I was but my attempts at it are literary counterpart of stick figure drawings. I also have hard time giving critiques, I always imagine that the recipient will be upset by it and so I need to be explicitly asked to provide them.

And about those dragon wings on your woman one day, well... I met the finest Lady I could ever find over the shared interest in furry art. And now we're married! So my advice for you, coming strictly from practical experience, is to never say never.


----------



## Chochmah (Feb 3, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Well, it's easy to imagine that the reasons for such "blockades" can be very different. But then, the result can be similar. So I go, trying to spread some positivity, regardless of reasons.
> 
> About showing me your works: if you wish to do so you can be absolutely sure that I won't do anything with them against your will. Not only not reposting them anywhere (I don't do such copyright infringements anyway) but I can keep matters absolutely secret, not even mentioning anything to anyone. I'm not a gossiper and I have no problem keeping secrets, no urge to spread them around.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do think (perhaps wishful thinking but all the same) that somewhere there's a woman about my age who's looking for someone and has many of my same interests (these and otherwise), and we'll get along excellently, if only we run into each other. Perhaps one day.

As far as sending you my work, I got the impression you most likely wouldn't share it - and if you did, well, I have a decent enough alibi that I could divert any blame or some such. So I'm not concerned about that. I do notice there's no way to send files over the chat on this site, though, which is a little irksome. There are ways around that though. If you are genuinely interested I can find a way (even if it ends up just being me copy-pasting the stories into a chat message).

It's all right if you don't have detailed feedback. Part of it is that I am kind of hoping for validation, as it were. I can't help but feel as though if I see other people's stories that are similar to mine or which play to my tastes, or even just hear someone go "Damn, that's hot," it would somehow imply that I'm not so crazy after all. Of course you have no obligations.


----------



## Chochmah (Feb 4, 2021)

petrovicc said:


> Хочу взять займ онлайн... Смысл такой: оформляешь заявку на сайте, они ее рассматривают, одобряют, потом присылают деньги на электронный кошелек. Ты им таким же образом возвращаешь, с процентами, разумеется..Только вот стоит ли? Боязно как-то...Какие могут быть подвохи, как думаете?


Assuming I was able to get a decent translation... you're asking about getting an e-loan? This is totally irrelevant to the discussion. If this actually is relevant and I was simply unable to get a good enough translation to tell, I apologize. However, at the very least I certainly can't make out what you're saying.


----------



## Chochmah (Feb 13, 2021)

For anyone keeping up with this, I have begun considering writing my own such piece as what I've described above. I don't know for sure if I will write it but I would say it's more likely to happen than not. It is totally unrelated to the pieces I mentioned having written before, new characters, etc.  I've begun drafting it out in my head and coming up with a couple characters. It might get just a tad more lewd than what I described above, I'm not sure yet.

If it does end up happening I will probably note it here.


----------

